# Your ORAS team(s)



## Catkibbles#310 (Sep 11, 2014)

Not sure if this should belong here or in upcoming games

What are everyones plans for their ORAS teams?

I'm thinking about getting both OR and AS so I can have a 'blind' play through and reset it later. Just for Nostalgia/Sentimental value I'm breeding my event SB blaziken to get a female SB torchic with endure/reversal than breed it with my Blaziken from one of my old Ruby files who was my first lvl 100 and has been palparked, poketransported and banked through to my copy of Y. Ill think I might do something similar with my Sceptile/Swampert maybe some others like Aggron/Flygon. Some like Pelliper,Lanturn, Tropius will prob have surf/fly respectively to get around until post game. Most of these I've ran through Ruby at least once. 

If its easy to lvl up pokemon in ORAS like X and Y I'll probably have a team on rotation consiting of:

SB blaziken descended from my first lvl 100
Swampert and/or Sceptile (Mega?) = main(s)

Swellow/Crobat/Pelliper = flier(s)

Gardevoir/Gallade= Strong Psychic types worth the struggle their pre-evolves go through. Also Medicham (mega?) could take this spot

Manectric= One of my favourites, always good to have an electric type in the land of Trumpets, Tentacools and Wingulls

Shiftry/Tropius (come on give him a mega form Game Freak!)= not the best grass types but i like them

Aggron/Flygon/Salamence?/ maybe a Rhyperior= cool looking beasties worth the wait

Azumarill/Lanturn/Walrein = bulkier water types with second type

honourable mentions:
Breloom= maybe give one a go in a later file
Hariyama = everyone would remember how useful they were up until you get Surf
Masquerain = not overly powerful but one of my favourite bugs nonetheless (maybe it'll get a mega form?)
Glalie/Froslass?= same as breloom


----------



## hopeandjoy (Sep 11, 2014)

Blazekin - fire/fighting (Blaze, f)
Gardevoir - psychic/fairy (Titania, f) 
Aggron - steel/rock (Tessekishin, f) ("iron will")
Sharpedo - water/dark (Jaws, f)
Tropius - grass/flying (Musa, f) (Genus of banana plants)
Absol - dark (can learn thunder and thunderbolt) (Cassandra, f)

Might have to change some nicknames if the censor gets ridiculous, but that's the idea.


----------



## Murkrow (Sep 11, 2014)

hopeandjoy said:


> Might have to change some nicknames if the censor gets ridiculous, but that's the idea.


The censor prevented me from searching for "sharpedo" on the GTS


----------



## Superbird (Sep 11, 2014)

Murkrow said:


> The censor prevented me from searching for "sharpedo" on the GTS


gfdi I thought they fixed that issue with the nosepass and probopass thing

I'll probably be starting with Mudkip, and transferring over a Pawniard egg because I've always wanted to train one. I think I'll also get a Ralts -> Gallade if possible, and then either Swablu or Tropius as a flying-type. I haven't planned beyond that.


----------



## Noctowl (Sep 11, 2014)

Mudkip for lyfe bro.

Also I will get a numel because they are cute as hell.
Ad maybe a Swablu. I like them too.
And, the Beldum, as I have never used one before now.

Tbh, planning a team won't work for me, as I just catch what is there early on. But I would like to use those four.


----------



## Bulbamew (Sep 11, 2014)

My Ruby team was Blaziken, Pelipper, Shiftry, Medicham, Magneton and Flygon.

My Emerald team was Sceptile, Swellow, Camerupt, Milotic, Salamence and a shiny Dusclops.

I plan on picking Torchic but I might go for Mudkip instead for a change (my little brother won the coin toss and picked Treecko and we never pick the same one, ruling out the kick-ass Grass Dragon). Pelipper will probably make t in just for personal reasons (my first level 100 in Ruby as well as just being a Pokemon I love) and I might get a Mega Salamence for my team if that's a realistic possibility. I might fit new members into the team other than those three though


----------



## Mai (Sep 11, 2014)

I'm planning to get both Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire, and since I have literally never stuck to a six pokemon team, my list would probably have about twenty-four pokemon on it. I think I'm just going to improvise when I get the game.

I _would_ pick treecko for a starter, but since Omega Ruby and Alpha Sapphire fit together so well, I might end up going with torchic and mudkip instead. Less intense nostalgia, but I like every Hoenn starter anyway, so.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 12, 2014)

I have no idea. I think I'll definitely raise a Ralts again, because, y'know, MEGA GALLADE but other than that I have no idea. Starter I want to be Blaziken, though with the overuse in X/Y I might choose Mudkip instead. And there'll definitely be a Flygon on there somewhere. 

It's really a different game, though, because the physical-special split changed how I played pokemon so much.


----------



## Jolty (Sep 12, 2014)

for definite i will be using swampert and shiny camerupt (my friend has a shiny numel for me that i will trade over from x)
the rest shall be unplanned but i bet i'll end up with a flygon :v


----------



## Bulbamew (Sep 12, 2014)

RespectTheBlade said:


> Starter I want to be Blaziken, though with the overuse in X/Y I might choose Mudkip instead. And there'll definitely be a Flygon on there somewhere.


Both of these are me as well. I'd normally pick Torchic, but because I used Blaziken on X as well, I'm edging towards Mudkip. And also I just adore Flygon, although I used that on X as well


----------



## Surfingpichu (Sep 12, 2014)

I am going to amass an army of cosplay pikachu and force enemies to their knees in the wake of my magnificence.

Okay not really.  Probably gonna start with Mudkip. I'd like to get something going with Gallade if I can and... I don't know there is a marked lack of Snorlax in this region so I may just improvise.


----------



## kyeugh (Sep 13, 2014)

Probably not choosing mudkip because of mega sharpedo.  I might go with grovyle, since I already have Mega blaziken.  That all depends on what else is available in the game, though.  I mean, X and Y had all the Kanto Starters up, so there's always that.


----------



## Flazeah (Sep 15, 2014)

I was going to go with Mudkip as my starter but have decided on Treecko because I was easily swayed by pretty pre-release images of Sceptile (I hadn't payed much attention to Sceptile this gen previously). Other than that, I'll be using either Lunatone or Solrock (depends whether the version exclusives have changed. I know for sure I'm getting Alpha Sapphire, so I'll use whichever one's in that), Sharpedo (a favourite of mine), Camerupt, Manectric, and a Fly user for mobility, which'll most likely be Flygon.



Jolty said:


> for definite i will be using swampert and shiny camerupt (my friend has a shiny numel for me that i will trade over from x)


Aagh, I love shiny Camerupt and was all giddy over catching one in the Friend Safari. :D Haven't actually done anything with it battle-wise yet; just squeed over it in Amie. I'll probably just catch a Numel in AS and use that, though, as I've never raised one before as far as I remember and it's cute as heck. [EDIT: I've just noticed the similarity between my comment about Numel and Noctowl's. :B I'm keeping it as is. It's valuable.]


----------



## LadyJirachu (Aug 20, 2015)

Grovyle, Dustox, Lombre, Zigzagoon, Skitty, Zubat

It could be interesting to have zubat on my team for once XD I mean it doesn't get much love anyways. plus, gives me something to give my soothe bell too cuz of crowbat :P

Also, dustox is probably going to be replaced with the plusle i caught. Don't need two poison types, anyways, ya know?...tho it does use psychic moves, i mainly use my starter anyways XD and i can always pick up a ralts later on and stuff


----------



## Rainbow Cloud (Sep 12, 2015)

My in-game Alpha Sapphire team consists of Sceptile, Swellow, Gardevoir, Manetric, Sharpedo and Ninetales


----------



## Momo(th) (Sep 13, 2015)

Sceptile, Manetric, Starmie, Aggron, Skarmory, then I added Volcarona after I got the national dex.


----------

